
Ask HN: Child support payments on blockchain? - throwaway413
If you are a parent currently paying child&#x2F;spousal support, do you have any concerns around documentation of payments, recurring transfers, etc? Would an automated child support payment service on the blockchain appeal to you? Why or why not?
======
tuxlinuxien
Banks provide automatic transfers, official documents, etc... so I wonder what
problem blockchain would solve there.

------
gus_massa
Why would this be better than a bank transfer?

